# Turn Off Gmails Auto Image Loading to Keep Email Snoops at Bay



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Gmail recently announced a change to the way it handles images in your emails by default. You used to have to opt in to see images embedded in your incoming messages by clicking a Display images below or Always display images from (address) link at the top of each message. Now, all images in your messages will load automatically.


Here

(It's not a cure all if you read some of the comments.)


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

More about this:

Google Just Cut Off A Major Data Pipeline for Email Marketing



> Google has announced they will no longer ask users if they want to download the images inside emails. Instead, Google will automatically download all incoming images to internal Google servers, and then automatically display this internal version to users. While it may seem like a minor tweak, it carries major consequences for email marketers.


----------

